
9 Year Old Mathematician and Programmer - amasad
https://repl.it/talk/announcements/high-voltageDEVELOPER-SPOTLIGHT-02high-voltagesimontiger/14788
======
caymanjim
Cool kid. Reminds me of myself before my curiosity and ambition were worn down
from years of public school. This kid is clearly smarter than I was (am). It's
good to see that he's being given so much support and encouragement.

~~~
amasad
Anecdotal but I've been hearing about a lot of child prodigies that are
homeschooled. Are there any studies on this?

